# Galaxy S3 Notification Bar Icon



## Skaterboydale

Any clue to what this Icon means? Im too new from Apple











Thanks a lot,

Dale


----------



## skatingrocker17

It kind of looks like the important mail tag in GMail. It's not that though but it does look familiar.

Maybe it's an ICS thing and not just a GSIII icon. I used ICS from January - April but I can't remember all of the notification icons now.


----------



## Kand

Odd. I know that should have a + sign which would mean you have more notifications that could fit in the bar.

Pull the bar down, take screenshot. (Normally holding Power button and pressing the home key takes screenshots on Android phones.)


----------



## Skaterboydale

Here we go its strange couldn't find anything online


----------



## Skaterboydale

Turns out I turned off notifications heck lol


----------



## Jackeduphard

HAHAH good job


----------



## ladidum

Hey Dale,
is there a chance you can write down the steps on how to turn on the notifications? The same thing happened to me and I couldn't find it for the life of me!

Thanks!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladidum*
> 
> Hey Dale,
> is there a chance you can write down the steps on how to turn on the notifications? The same thing happened to me and I couldn't find it for the life of me!
> Thanks!


If you are running the stock Galaxy SIII ROM then pull down your notification bar and scroll the toggles from side to side until you see the one labelled "Notification", tap that to enable it and you should be good


----------



## davidcmacken

Did you ever find out what this notification means?

I have an S3 and I have had the same issue for about a week now and I am puzzled...


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcmacken*
> 
> Did you ever find out what this notification means?
> I have an S3 and I have had the same issue for about a week now and I am puzzled...


Read my previous post and you'll find your answer.


----------



## erikafiona

Dale, thank you so much. I feel so stupid now. Haha! Wasn't able to sleep for two days already, trying to figure out what I did wrong. I even uninstalled some apps i recently installed. Haha. And it's that simple. Thank you!


----------



## zackword

That icon means you have a software update for your phone. I had this icon on my s3 for a week before I figured this out. Try updating your phone software from the settings menu. Hope this helps. I am still trying to figure out what the icon of a crossed i in a circle means?


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackword*
> 
> That icon means you have a software update for your phone. I had this icon on my s3 for a week before I figured this out. Try updating your phone software from the settings menu. Hope this helps. I am still trying to figure out what the icon of a crossed i in a circle means?


Left or right hand side of the notification bar?


----------



## Koehler

Why did you turn off notifications in the first place?


----------



## markpage45

Just pull down the menu (ie where the disabled notification sign is) scroll to the right you will see a exclamation mark (!) press that. Done. Notifications back on.


----------



## jasonlu

On my S III, I don't have the notification toggle when I pull down the drop menu. How do I turn on notifications from my standpoint?


----------

